# ILC 150 ETH mit Webvisit+Ipad



## simonhu (27 September 2010)

Guten Tag miteinander. Ich interessiere mich für eine kleine Steuerung, genauer die ILC 150 mit Ethernet als Feldbus von Phoenix Contact. Und zwar ist es so gedacht, dass die visuelle Applikation auf der internen FTP Datenbank gespeichert ist. Programmiert wird es mit Webvisit von Phoenix Contact. Die Visualisierung wird über einen normalen Internetbrowser geöffnet (Firefox, Internet Explorer) und hat den Vorteil, dass keine Lizengebühren anfallen. Als GUI habe ich mal ein Touchscreen geplant. Die Energiequelle erfolgt mit 24V über Akkus, denn das Gerät soll mobil sein. Nun überlege ich mir, anstelle eines teueren Bildschirmes ein WLAN Modul einzubauen und stattdessen das Ganze über ein ipad zu steuern. 

Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen damit, ob man solche einfachen Visualisierungen über bspw. ein Iphone oder Ipad steuern kann. Ein Phoenix Mitarbeiter hat mir mal etwas gesagt, dass die Steuerung nur über einen JavaScript fähigen Browser gemacht werden kann.

Besten Dank für euere Antworten.


----------



## Exkalibur28 (28 September 2010)

*Microbrowser*

Hallo,

da hat der Phoenix Mitarbeiter recht gehabt, auf dem iPhone funktioniert das auch nicht nativ mit dem Safari. Einzige Möglichkeit ist, sich den Microbrowser der Fa. Ininet als App zu kaufen und dann aufs iPad, iPod oder iPhone zu spielen. Damit sollte es dann laufen. Leider fallen dabei wieder zusätzliche Kosten an.

Gruß
Exkalibur28


----------



## simonhu (28 September 2010)

Diese Tool- kann das verglichen werden wie ein zusätzliches Programm/App auf dem Ipad/Iphone? Weshalb kann der Firefox als Browser nicht gebraucht werden. Liegt dies an der Hard- oder Software?


----------



## Phoenix Contact (28 September 2010)

Hallo simonhu,

der MicroBrowser ist auf die *.teq Files des Webvisit optimiert und kann diese anzeigen. Verwendest du einen standard Browser z.B. Firefox, brauchst du zusätzlich zu dem Browser noch eine Java Runtime für das jeweilige Betriebssystem. Im Fall von Windows, Solaris und Linux kannst du dir auf http://www.java.com/de/download/manual.jsp die entsprechende Runtime herunterladen.

Unter Apple(auch auf der Java Homepage zu finden) steht folgendes:

*Apple Computer stellt seine eigene Version von Java zur Verfügung*. Verwenden Sie die Funktion für die Softwareaktualisierung (im Menü von Apple verfügbar), um zu überprüfen, ob Sie die neueste Version von Java für Ihren Mac nutzen. 

Es scheint also doch eine Möglichkeit zu geben. Kannst es ja mal ausprobieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dein Service-Team


----------



## simonhu (1 Oktober 2010)

was würdest du mir als WLAN Modul von Phoenic Contact empfehlen (Preise, Leistung)?


----------



## Phoenix Contact (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo simonhu,

kannst du mir noch weitere Details nennen?
Was genau hast du vor ?
Soll das WLAN als Kabelersatz dienen ?
Oder Roaming mit mehreren Teilnehmern ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dein Service-Team


----------



## simonhu (2 Oktober 2010)

Projektdetails siehe Anhang. Es werden 4 BLDC Motoren über Encoder  gesteuert. Diese werden mit 24V LiPo-Akkus gespiesen. Sie sind unterhalb  des Daches eingebaut. Um die ganze Anlage zu steuern, habe ich als  Offerte von Phoenix Contact Schweiz den Vorschlag erhalten den *ILC 150 ETH *als  Controller zu nehmen. Für die Bedienung wäre ein Toucscreen geplant  (WP6T). Weil dieses Paneel wohl sehr häufig nicht in Betrieb ist, habe  ich mir überlegt, dieses durch ein Ipad zu ersetzen, welches ja das  Gleiche bietet (Ausser IP 65) und man es noch sonst brauchen kann.

Die Steuerung erfolgt von einem zusätzlichen Wagen hinter dem Zug aus.  Das WLAN-Modul wird neben dem Controller eingebaut und ersetzt das Kabel  zur Bedieneinheit. Roaming nicht nötig.

Weitere Infos: http://www.dampffreunde.ch/aktuell/a...na_bericht.htm

Besten Dank


----------



## simonhu (2 Oktober 2010)

gelöscht                .


----------



## Phoenix Contact (6 Oktober 2010)

Hallo simonhu,

da würde ich ein FL WLAN EPA (WLAN Ethernet Port Adapter) empfehlen.
Ord. No.:2692791
Gerät hat eine eingebaute Antenne und sendet auf 2,4 GHz

Für Preise setz dich doch bitte mit den Kollegen aus der Schweiz in Verbindung.
Phoenix Contact Schweiz
Zürcher Str.22
8317 Tagelswangen
+41-52-354-5555

Wenn du noch Fragen zu dem Gerät hast...
Hilfreich ist auch manchmal ein Telefongespräch direkt mit der Hotline:
+49-5281-946-2888

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dein Service-Team


----------

